# "Refuge" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 15, 2016)

*Welcome to our very first blind poll! *:champagne:

It's such a shame we can't truly partake of the bubbly to lessen the stress of our fledgling solo flights. All rules remain the same. You have ten days to finalize your decisions. The results will be publicly revealed once the poll has closed. Best of luck to all entrants!


Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on February** 25th, 2016 at 7:30pm EST*.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 16, 2016)

Nicely done on the blind poll.
I assumed that the ongoing status would become visible to an individual once they had voted.  It doesn't - and I like that even better than what I suggested.
Good stuff.


----------



## Cat (Feb 16, 2016)

I am new and will not be here long. May I vote of this?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, you may, Cat.


----------



## Nellie (Feb 16, 2016)

I voted, but this is torturous to me. I like to see results, NOW!


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 16, 2016)

Nellie said:


> I voted, but this is torturous to me. I like to see results, NOW!



Where is your imagination Nelie?  I reckon this is a great way to make some money myself.  I will start taking bets via Paypal tomorrow on 1st, 2nd and 3rd places.  Minimum stake is £1 (UK pound).  Please supply your bank details so that I can scam, errrrm, I mean make the payouts after voting has finished.


----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 16, 2016)

"the best you can hope for is to die in your sleep.."

Kenny Rogers
_The Gambler_


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 16, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Minimum stake is £1 (UK pound).




1.43 US Dollars! :greedy_dollars: :crushed:

I can buy a lottery ticket for an extra few cents more with a greater payout!


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 17, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> 1.43 US Dollars! :greedy_dollars: :crushed:
> 
> I can buy a lottery ticket for an extra few cents more with a greater payout!



But less chance of winning


----------



## aj47 (Feb 17, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> 1.43 US Dollars! :greedy_dollars: :crushed:
> 
> I can buy a lottery ticket for an extra few cents more with a greater payout!





Phil Istine said:


> But less chance of winning



Suuure


----------



## Nellie (Feb 17, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Where is your imagination Nelie?  I reckon this is a great way to make some money myself.  I will start taking bets via Paypal tomorrow on 1st, 2nd and 3rd places.  Minimum stake is £1 (UK pound).  Please supply your bank details so that I can scam, errrrm, I mean make the payouts after voting has finished.



My imagination is in my dreams, so I'll keep on dreamin' cause you ain't gonna get any payoff from me. 
When you dream in color, it's a pigment of your imagination.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 17, 2016)

Nellie said:


> When you dream in color, it's a pigment of your imagination.



I love that line :smile2:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Feb 17, 2016)

Nellie said:


> When you dream in color, it's a pigment of your imagination.





Phil Istine said:


> I love that line :smile2:



Yes! Beautifully written! Okay, this was tough after careful review and consideration but I voted! May the best of luck be in your most desirable refuge.


----------



## Rookish (Feb 18, 2016)

The brain has voted for  {subtle censorship}

My they be victorious or at least mildly amused by the outcome.


Hmmm.... a system with three presidents, triple regality.
Formulation shall commence.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm super excited to see what the end results are going to be! How exciting!


----------



## escorial (Feb 20, 2016)

i like the fact that the results are hidden.....not sure why though...thrice vetto


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 21, 2016)

wellllllll... I voted, and it jussst does NOT get ANY easier... The poets shredded this prompt... fabulous work!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 22, 2016)

*Please, please, please be mindful to utilize all THREE of your votes, and double check that you've actually ticked three choices before clicking on submit!
*
Unfortunately, one of our voters cast only two votes, while another cast but a single one thereby forcing us to discount the three votes cast between them as spoiled. There's nothing more distasteful to us than having to remove votes, so please don't void your opinion by neglecting to cast a total of three votes.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 23, 2016)

yes, the choices were extremely tough to choose from. Excellent entries!


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 23, 2016)

escorial said:


> i like the fact that the results are hidden.....not sure why though...thrice vetto



I'm surprised that it was not hidden previously though, because I am new to this forum, and on a previous forum I was on, competitions which were not poetry contests were all hidden polls. It is a good idea, because then people won't be influenced by others when voting.


----------

